# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene ili jednokratne,zašto?

## baby1

Koliko mi se čini večina vas na forumu koristi platnene pelene.Moji prijatelji i poznanici večinom koriste jednokratne.Budući da ću i sama uskoro postati roditelj zanima me u čemu je razlika i zašto?

----------


## Mukica

dok ti ne odgovori neko od korisnica PP, pogledaj ovdje, mozda nadjes neke odgovore

----------


## Mama Medo

i ja ću samo na brzinu dodati...
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11781

 :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

platnene jer su zdravije  , 100% pamuk

----------


## Tiwi

A meni su ljepše i to mi je skoro na prvom mjestu   :Grin:

----------


## Ariens

Za mene je najveca prednost platnenih bila ta sto sam ih mogla mijenjati koliko sam htjela dnevno. Kad sam koristila jednokratne (5 mjeseci) jako sam ih cesto mijenjala - vise od 10 pelena dnevno   :Grin:   (a to je puno novaca koje god jednokratne pelene koristili). Kad sam nabavila platnene napokon sam ju mogla premotati cim se popiskila i naravno bila sam presretna jer mi bebica nije non-stop mokra.
Tako da moj glas ide u korist platnenih.

sad smo bezpelenasi   :Klap:

----------


## momtobe

Sve je već napisano u linkanim topicima,
a moj razlog zašto platnene je u prevom redu- smrad. Nisam mogla vjerovati kako jednokratne smrde u odnosu na platnene. I nakon što sam probala jednu platnenu bio mi je poslije bed staviti jednokratnu, pogotovo noću...

----------


## slava

zdravije (manje pelenskog osipa, manje urainarnih infekcija) i ugodnije za dijete, ekološke, jeftinije, ne smrde, oblika i boja kakvih god poželiš....jednostavno se   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## limunada

> zdravije (manje pelenskog osipa, manje urainarnih infekcija) i ugodnije za dijete, ekološke, jeftinije, ne smrde, oblika i boja kakvih god poželiš....jednostavno se


potpisujem i dodajem - preslatke su mi guze u platnenima, kao  :Teletubbies:

----------


## india

mi smo prešli na platnene s njezinih 17 mjeseci jer nisam mogla trpiti česte osipe na guzi, koliko god mazali i presvlačili. nekako to nije bio problem dok je bila mala ali zadnjih par mjeseci svako malo je guza buknula. otkako smo u platnenim pelenama, guza savršena.

----------


## Dolisa

Prvo zdravlje, onda financije i ekologija. Apsolutno sam bila sokirana podacima o pregrijavanju testisa i otrovima u jednokratnima, poslije toga bih, kako je jednom napisala coccinella, i vodu nosila s bunara da mi dijete ne bude u kemiji.

A izgled...  :Embarassed:  

To ne smijem ni govoriti...

----------

